# What can I substitute for fresh blueberries?



## hirokei

hey everyone! i'm new to this forum (2nd post indeed  ) everyone seems so experienced at baking and i honestly suck. 

anyways.. i guess its not the blueberries season cuz i really can't find them at any grocery stores   should i use canned ones or frozen ones? i don't really like dried ones.. they're just too dry. thanks everyone!   by the way, if you have a good blueberries muffin recipe, please share too! thanks hv a great day!


----------



## pdswife

You can use the frozen ones but be sure to thaw and drain them first.


----------



## corazon

here's a link for some great bb muffins:
http://bread.allrecipes.com/az/ToDieForBlueberryMffins.asp


----------



## hirokei

Thanks corazon90! i'll try soon! but a lot of people said.. their crumbs mixture didn't quite turn out like crumbs but more like a liquidly mixture. or the crumbs melted or didn't end up being crunchy. is there a way to make sure the topping end up being nice and crunchy?

oh by the way i hv another question.. how do u accurately measure butter? cuz butters are usually in a little bar, and its hard to measure 1/4. should it be melted, then measured? or... what. sorry i hv a lot of questions. but thanks in advance! =)


oh btw for that recipe.. how come some people use applesauce instead of oil? if i dont hv vegetable oil, can i use canola oil?! thanks!


----------



## hirokei

oohhh i hv another question haha. how do u prevent all the blueberries sinking to the bottom?! some people coat them with flour, some people don't add them until a little later... what do u guys usually do?


----------



## mish

hirokei said:
			
		

> i hv another question.. how do u accurately measure butter? cuz butters are usually in a little bar, and its hard to measure 1/4. should it be melted, then measured? or... what. sorry i hv a lot of questions. but thanks in advance! =)


 
Welcome to DC, hirokei.

Re the butter - on the side of the bar on the paper wrapping, most should show you where to cut the butter i.e. 1 tbl, 1/2 cup etc. How I interpret melted butter in a recipe - if it says 1/4 cup melted butter -- I would fill the cup 1/4 cup BEFORE melting. Hope that is accurate. But first I would read the recipe through to check. 

Making a corn casserole/pudding/bread, once I accidentally added a whole stick of butter instead of half. The only problem was it was too moist and took longer to bake/firm up. Hope that helps.

I have never made them from scratch... so here's my method.





http://www.jiffymix.com/blueberry.html


----------



## Andy M.

As Mish said, the markings on the stick of butter tell you how much to use.  If you're a little over or under, it's not going to be a big deal.

If a recipe calls for a quarter-cup of butter, melted.  Measure the butter first then melt it.

If a recipe calls for a quarter-cup of melted butter, melt first then measure.


----------



## hirokei

oohhhhh ok great thanks!! =)

as for the "to die for blueberry muffin" recipe corazon90 posted.. i actually don't have any vegetable oil at home. i have butter and canola oil tho.. would that be okay but i use that instead?!


----------



## AllenOK

I'd go with the canola oil.  That's what I use around the house.


----------



## cara

hirokei said:
			
		

> oohhhhh ok great thanks!! =)
> 
> as for the "to die for blueberry muffin" recipe corazon90 posted.. i actually don't have any vegetable oil at home. i have butter and *canola* oil tho.. would that be okay but i use that instead?!


 
that is vegetable oil..... just do so


----------



## garnetnfl

*Hi,*
*   I always put the frozen blueberries in straight from the freezer, otherwise if they are defrosted the mixture turns very very blue and the blueberries are too mushy...I hope this helps...garnetnfl*


----------



## philso

about the butter:
 - sticks are usually marked in tablespoons, so 4 T = 1/4 cup.
 - use butter or oil. oil is easier to use, but won't taste as good.  butter tastes great, but you'll have to either melt it or cream it with the sugar, a little bit more of a hassle. an extra bowl or cup to wash if you nuke it.

about the berries:
 - if you use canned or frozen and you want the muffins to look nice, rinse them first. using them as-is can make the muffin batter purplish-grey
 - you can use frozen berries as they are, but if there's a lot of frost & ice, run them under some water and drain well first.


----------

